# sykes sun am



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Headed out to bobs sykes this morning. Was aiming to arrive just before first light, but that didnt work out after showing up at my buddys house to find him still a sleep. Then something was going on with the police on cervantes, by bayou texar. (Anyone know what was going on?) So we had to go way out of the way to get to the bridge. Ended up getting to sykes at 620...bahh

We stopped and got 3 dozen live shrimp and headed to the end of the bridge on the gulf breeze side. Went with carolina rigs w 1/4 oz or less weights, and size 1 circle hooks. It took a little while to figure out the bite but once we did we stayed pretty busy. Nothing to write home about but we caught some fish for sure.
After working the end we started our way back down the bridge and fished every piling along the way until we ran out of bait. Which was 915.
We did see a school of 3-6lb jack crevala busting up everything in sight. We managed to catch 2. Fun fight for sure on lite tackle, especially mine that was in the 6lb range.
We caught 2 black snapper, 1 legal 1 not. Got 2 sheep head, keepers but barely. Caught 1 white trout, ladyfish and a hard tail. Lost several fish to the pilings, one stud something. 
All in all a fun few hours, capped off with breakfast at scenic 90. Cant complain!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

A 3-6 lb jack (especially live) is one of the best shark baits on earth imho. Thanks for the report and congrats on a good day of fishing!


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

what is your strategy for using a carolina rig? i've never been a fan of it, so difficult to tell when you have a pickup or am i doing something wrong?


----------



## ampman (Jun 15, 2013)

LT2F, I went by that accident yesterday morning about 20 minutes before the bait shop opened. That was the first time I tried that shop and I thought it would open at 5 like the one a Pace and Cervantes. At that time the cops had both lanes of traffic blocked off going back west, so we could not just turn around and go back the way we came. Ended up on Bayou, back to 110, back to Cervantes and then to the Pace & Cervantes bait shop. Slowed us down for sure. They must have opened the street back before you got there.
According to the PNJ a 45 y/o woman and a 31 y/o man hit the guard rail on the end of the Bayou Texar Bridge. The woman went to the hospital and the man refused treatment. The windshield was shattered on the drivers side so the female must have hit it hard. Neither person was wearing a seat belt according the News Journal. Blood tests are being conducted on the female driver.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

flex said:


> what is your strategy for using a carolina rig? i've never been a fan of it, so difficult to tell when you have a pickup or am i doing something wrong?


The rig is all about the weight, to me. I am not a big bottom fisherman. Depends on the current and wind speeds.

The wind was blowing a little and we had strong currents so I went to 1/4 weight. I dont just throw it and let it sit. I cast along the pilings and let it drift back to me. Rarely do I let it hit the bottom. If it does I reel a time or two. Once the line gets slack I repeat the steps above. Sometime I use a small split shot if the current and winds allow it. I also always use a long 24-28 in floro leader. If I was in my boat I would free line the shrimp. Weight is most fishermans demise, in my opionion. I watch people cast and set the rod down and wait. I go after the fish and constantly move if I dont get hits...


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

^^^ okay but if you are letting it drift how can you tell when you have a pickup to set the hook? i guess it would take a lot of practice to watch the line 

when i used to bass fish i would always have far more success on a texas rig vs. carolina for that reason.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

If you can't tell if a fish picked up your bait...that fish ain't worth catchin'. Unless you're talkin 'bout sheepshead.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Thats where the circle hooks comes in. When they grab the bait, you can see your line tighten a little, then one or two cranks and the hook is set.... no jerking just simple reeling gets it done. I also use braid and it is sensitive so that helps as well. Sheephead are about the only fish thats going to give you a quick nibble, it doesnt matter what you use, they are going to steal your bait more than anything.
Black snapper will steal your bait if you have to big of a hook. They will also take you directly into structure as soon as they hit, if you are on your toes!


----------

